

Baidu Leads in Artificial Intelligence Benchmark - carlchenet
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/05/12/baidu-leads-in-artificial-intelligence-benchmark/

======
versteegen
Using bigger supercomputers to get marginal improvements probably involves
overcoming whatever problems exist in training ever larger neural networks,
and big nets are inevitably needed for classification of more than just 1000
classes. But the original breakthrough result by the SuperVision team from
Toronto (15% error, not completely comparable) trained their net on just 2
GPUs for a week. It would be a pity if it's no long possible to beat the state
of the art with your home PC and good ideas.

------
freddealmeida
We knew this in January when Andrew Ng mentioned both the depth and size of
the computational layer. Again, the scale that Baidu brings to machine
intelligence is remarkable. But I wouldn't put Google or MS out of the picture
just yet. There is much not disclosed yet.

